# Rigondeaux analysis



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 4, 2017)

I liked this breakdown. I watched a few of Rigondeaux's fights after viewing this and it really helped me understand what he was doing.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 4, 2017)

Excellent analysis of a very smart boxer.


----------



## Buka (Dec 4, 2017)

That's some good stuff right there.


----------



## marques (Dec 5, 2017)

Always like these analysis. More than the fight themselves.


----------

